# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Në kërkim të romancës >  Thënje të bukura për dashurinë

## Shpirt Njeriu

Ketu mund te shkruani thenje qe keni degjuar, apo lexuar mbi dashurine

Ps: U Lutem Jo chit-chat

Shpirt Njeriu

----------


## Asriana

Dshuria lind atje ku gjen ngrohtesi,aty ku ndjenjat bashkejetojne  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## sweetie

Mos mendo se ne bote je askushi,
por mendo se per dike je vete bota.

----------


## sweetie

Dashuria nuk shihet ne nje vend dhe nuk kerkohet me syte e trupit.
Nuk ndihen fjalet e saja dhe kur te afrohet ty nuk i ndjen dot hapat e saja...

----------


## WALCHIRIA

*Dashuria ime per ty do te mbaroj ,ateher kur nje piktor shurdh, do te pikturoj zhurmen qe ben nje petale trendafili ,ndersa bie mbi nje dysheme kristali ...............*

----------


## SaS

kur jam me ty jemi tre !!! une ti dhe dashuria !!! kur jam pa ty jemi perseri tre !!! 
une imazhi jot dhe vetmia !!!

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Laura78

Asgje nuk vdes...
As buzeqeshja jote qe me jepte drite cdo mengjes ...
As puthjet qe ti falja per mirupafshim cdo perendim...
As momentet qe me ty snjihnin kurre trishtim ...
Asgje smund te vdes
As keto dite pa ty qe peshperisin emrin tend
As kujtimet qe ne kemi lene prapa ne cdo vend
As premtimet se do te ishim bashke pergjithmon
As idea sdua te te humb ,vec ti me kupton
Asgje smund te vdes e vertet
Nese ne zemren time sdo jesh ti,dikush tjeter do jete
Dikush tjeter do te jete ,por jo per te zene vendin tend
do te jete per te me dashur me shpirt ,per te me lene pa mend
Asgje nuk vdes ...Asgje.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Te Dua Te Dua 
Me Shume Se VetVeten 
Vetem Per Ty Jam I Gatshem
Me Dhane Edhe Jeten*

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## stuhia1

Dashuria eshte sikur uji i ngroft.Nëse nuk e ngro vazhdimisht ajo ftofet.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## RaPSouL

*Ku Me Mbete Bjondina Ime Qe Me Ngjall Prap Keto Kujtime Ty Te Kisha Yll Rinie Nje DHurat Prej Perendie Dashuri E Vjeter Te KErkoj.........*

----------


## Asriana

Mund te besh shume gjera me ''Urrejtjen'' por shume me teper me ''Dashurine''  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## gerta06

Dashuria te ben poet  :xhemla:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## gerta06

:shqiponja e qeshur:   :ngerdheshje: ashuria e ben mashkullin me te forte e femren me te lehte(ne peshe trupore) :pa dhembe:

----------


## RaPSouL

Me Gjate Jetohet Pa Buke E Pa Uje Se Pa Dashuri  :buzeqeshje:

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Laura78

Te Dua Nen Dridhjen E Nje Frike,te Dua Nen Syte Plot Me Lot,te Dua Nen Endrat E Prishura,te Dua Dhe Kur Thone Mos

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bebushja

Kurre s'do ta kuptosh

Lulja celi, kur pranvera erdhi
por prilli e vrau me debore
Erdhi maji, por prilli ende s'e kuptoi
qe lulja qe ai thau vec per te lulezoi

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bebushja

Edhe une thura endrra per ty
por endrres i lashe nje kufi
te shkonte larg, larg
por jo me larg se ti

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bebushja

Nëse ndonjë herë
do të ndeshesh padashur
me sytë e mi,
mos u huto si dallëndyshe
e trembur,
që folen ka braktis,
por zbulo thellë në ta gjurmët,
pas ikjes rrebesh të dashurisë.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## bebushja

Ti harrove të më thoshe lamtumirë
kur u largove,
ndaj unë të prita, ti duhet të vije.
I lodhur nga pritja fillova të mendoja
dhe mu kujtua se ti as mirupafshim nuk
më the.

Ti harrove të mi thoshe,
dhe unë harrova të ti kujtoja,
tani harruar jemi, 
edhe pa u ndarë akoma.

----------


## bebushja

Dashuri që lindet prej shikimeve
dhe lulëzuat veç në sy. 
Prej rrebeshe lotësh që ranë papritur
u vratë dhe vdiqët po aty.

----------

